# just a few questions



## Aristotle (Jul 22, 2011)

first of all hi to all
this is my first post and i am not so familiar to rules so sorry if this is wrong place to ask this but if i learn to play all well-tempered-clavier-bach's prelude&fugues on piano how will it help me as a musician? i mean if i put all my time on studying and playing them can it help me in composing ? if so , how much? 
sorry for my terrible English


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Learning all of the Well-Tempered Clavier will earn you approximately 272 barleycorns worth of composition mastery. Is that enough for you?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

You'll literally level up into a level 70 Paladin.


----------



## Aristotle (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah thanks  i hope i can finish them in a year or two


----------

